# Must See-GR Pup in Japan needs Home or Rescue in TX!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

>Please contact Loretta at: [email protected] (@aol.com) if you can help
>this precious pup!
>>
>From: [email protected] (@aol.com)
>>Sent: Friday, July 13, 2007 11:16 PM
>Please help me get the word out about puppy coming from Japan
>
>
>See below. This will be the second dog I helped get out of Japan. The first
>one is in a great home, and will be on an upcoming episode of "The Dog
>Whisperer"!
>
>Loretta
>>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: [email protected] (@aol.com)
>Sent: Friday, July 13, 2007 11:09 PM
>PHOTOS of the starving Japanese puppy coming to Dallas, Texas - Needs home
>or rescue!
>
>Hello Texans!
>
>Julie sent you an email about the puppy coming from Japan ON July
>17. This is from a very rural part of Japan, where dogs are rountinely
>chained with no food and water. There is a terrific group of flight
>attendants from several airlines that use all their free time to bring food
>and water to these dogs to this rural area. Sadly, they can't get there
>everyday, so sometimes these dogs will go for up to 5 days with no food or
>water till the wonderful flight attendants show up.
>
>They recently found a Golden Retriever(?) puppy in the streets absolutely
>starving. There are no "shelters" or "rescue groups" in this part of
>Japan. VERY different culture. This dog's only hope is to come to the U.S.
>
>The flight attendant wrote:
>"Found in the street in Narita, Japan, frantic, and starving. Approximately
>6 months old, un-neutered male. Very, very sweet. Loves belly rubs."
>
>I don't know anyone but Julie in Texas. PLEASE someone in Dallas area take
>him into your rescue or adopt! Please email me! Thanks so much!!
>
>Loretta
>
>St.Martin de Porres' Help for Handicapped & Homeless Hounds
>
>St. Martin de Porres' Help for Handicapped & Homeless Hounds
I e-mailed Loretta to see if she had contacted Golden Ret. Rescue in TX and this was her reply.
don't know any rescues at all in Texas. He really needs to stay there, as it is too hot to transport. Yes, please post to whomever you like. They can email me and I will let the flight attendants know what his options are. He is arriving July 17th! Thank you so very much!


>


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful News for GR Pup from Japan*

Just rcvd. this e-mail from Loretta:

Thanks to everyone who posted and crossposted. Ya'll are WONDERFUL!

I just got a call from one of the flight attendants and she said the dog is coming on Tues, the 17th now, and it looks like he will be going to a wonderful ranch outside of Dallas that rescues abused horses. So that is terrific!! 

These flight attendants (from several airlines) spend all their spare money and free time helping the dogs overseas who are suffering so badly. They really impress me, b/c after working a long flight overseas, instead of thinking of themselves, they hit the streets with food and water for the suffering animals.

If anyone wants to donate towards the vetting of this dog or donate money for the flight attendants to help the other dogs and cats overseas (they all use their own money), you can send a donation to us and we will get it to them. 

PayPal ID: [email protected] (Please note on your PayPal donation that this is for the Japanese dog(s).- Thank you.)

St. Martin de Porres'
Help for Handicapped & Homeless Hounds
P.O. Box 1406
Dania Beach, FL 33004
[email protected]

Write "JAPANESE DOGS" in memo line of checks, please.

Thanks again, everyone!

P.S. The FIRST dog these flight attendants rescued from Japan is going to be featured on an upcoming episode of "The Dog Whisperer". He was chained for years in Japan with only the food and water from the flight attendants. I guess he has some issues, so Cesar Milan is going to help. Yahoo!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Note: Thread Moved


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Earthquake..*

Heard on the news there was an Earthquake in Japan.

I pray this little Golden Retriever made it out safely!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God! Golden Ret. Pup is safe in his new home in TX.*

Rcvd. this msg. from Loretta of St. Martin de Porre's Rescue in FL:

:banana::banana::banana::banana:
Oh, yes, he made it to Texas and is living on a ranch for abused horses. The new owners LOVE him!

Loretta

St.Martin de Porres' Help for Handicapped & Homeless Hounds

St. Martin de Porres' Help for Handicapped & Homeless Hounds


"Moment to moment choices determine your eternity." - St. John Vianney 

"My dog is a better Christian than I, for he judges no one." - St. Dortheas

THIS YEAR, EIGHT MILLION UNWANTED DOGS WILL BE EUTHANIZED OR GASSED IN THE USA. SAVE A LIFE... DON'T BREED... DON'T BUY... ADOPT FROM YOUR LOCAL ANIMAL SHELTER.


Check this out


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good news Karen, I'm glad they got back to you and let you know.


----------

